# Curly tail!



## ChelsieMcGinley

Does anyone else chihuahua have a curly tail?


----------



## pupluv168

My moms chi Rocky's tail is curled. It's adorable.


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

Hahaha my dad makes fun of my chi Sophie! And says she's not full breed!!!


----------



## pupluv168

Rocky is for sure. I know his pedigree and he is 1/2 brother to my Toby. And I don't think there is anything in the breed standard against it.


----------



## Jayda

Lady has a very long haired tail that she carries high and that curls to her back. I love it!


----------



## OzChi

My Chloe carries her tail looped over just like yor pup does in your profile pic. I think it's adorable, just one of her quirks (she has many, she's a nut but I love her that way).


----------



## intent2smile

Jaxx's tail curls over when he is excited. I love it


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

Hahaha yes Sophie has papers and I think it's so cute hehe she weights about 5.5 pounds so i think she is normal


----------



## Missygal

Bailey has a bit of a curly tail.


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

I guess she's normal


----------



## KittyD

As long as it's not a cork screw tail you're ok  (with regards to breed standards)
Both mine carry their tails curled over their backs, but I have long coats so the tails have a lovely fan of fur!


----------



## MChis

It's not correct standard wise but there are loads of Chi's out there (even in the ring) with curly tails. Definitely not a disqualifying trait...or one that says "mixed breed". But really pretty common from what I see out there.


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

When he lays down it's completely straight


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

I'm happy I love her so much


----------



## Kalisee

Mine has a little curly butt too. I don't mind, shes not a show dog or anything..I think it is one of the cuttest things about her. Like a little piggy.


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

Awe is she all white??


----------



## Kalisee

ChelsieMcGinley said:


> Awe is she all white??


She used to be white as snow all over...now she is almost 7months with bits of cream color here and there, but mostly white. Like a little toasted marshmallow. 

And your girl is adorable curvy tail and all!!!


----------



## ChiMama5

ChelsieMcGinley said:


> Does anyone else chihuahua have a curly tail?


One of my little guys has a curly tail - I think it's darling but I don't show any of mine. :daisy:


----------



## SkyAtBlue

You guys had me wondering, as both of mine have a curl. So i looked it up. Akc standard- Moderately long, carried sickle either up or out, or in a loop over the back with tip just touching the back.


----------



## ChiMama5

SkyAtBlue said:


> You guys had me wondering, as both of mine have a curl. So i looked it up. Akc standard- Moderately long, carried sickle either up or out, or in a loop over the back with tip just touching the back.


Still leaves my Sammie out! His tail curls more than that but I still think it's cute!


----------



## MChis

SkyAtBlue said:


> You guys had me wondering, as both of mine have a curl. So i looked it up. Akc standard- Moderately long, carried sickle either up or out, or in a loop over the back with tip just touching the back.


You are right but it should not be "curly".  Curly to me is more than the a "slight curl" some maybe referring to as the correct sickle tail. They should not be straight like a labrador either. As I said before...I have seen CURLY tails in the ring. Not cork screw curly like a pug (though there maybe that in the ring in some places as well for all I know LOL) but one that has more curl than the standard states.

These are examples of correct tails (though I will add Sassy, the sc, does sometimes look to have a little more curl than it shows here but typically she holds it correctly)....


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley

Awe well thanks guys!!!!


----------

